# Trolling Lure Hooks: Double or Single?



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

As I was going through my trolling lures the other day, a thought crossed my mind. When it comes to trolling lures (skirted plastics, not Illanders or smaller trolling lures) do you prefer double or single hook rigs? Do y'all rig them stiff, or just beads with the hook at the end? If you use double rigs, do you prefer 90 degree or 180 degree offsets? I know everyone has their favorite way to rig, just wondering what has proven most productive for other people. 

Bob


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like to use double hooks, but for me............it really just comes down to what does the lure swim the best with. So to answer, I would imagine over 50 percent of mine have doubles, but I have several singles as well.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Like Caspr said it depends on the lure. For smaller lures they run better with a single but I like to have a double in big lures. MUSTADS! I hate a Jobu. Rig them stiff for sure


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like singles best. Lures usually run better, foul less with weeds and my hook up ratio seems to be better as well. I usually position my hook with the bend just past the end of the skirt. 

I used to rig all big stuff with doubles but even then pulled a lot of hooks on fish so no more


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with freespool single of I can but doubles in the big stuff. I also rig them stiff and 180 degrees.


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

Single and stiff with the eye of the hook just inside the skirts on everything.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys! It's always interesting to see how everyone else does things. Good point about the weeds with the double hook set-ups. That would be very annoying, especially if it was your shotgun bait! 

Bob


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%"><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_trRow2><TD id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_tdPostCell3 class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_tdPostCell4 class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Single and stiff with the eye of the hook just inside the skirts on everything</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>+1 Alot of people have gone to single hook, stiffy rigs set way back the last few years, seem to have a better hook up ratio. I still have a few double hook rigs on large flatline baits, 90 degree offset. Good luck!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Single


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I currently have every one of my trolling lures rigged with single hooks, but was recently given an assload of 180 degree offset hooksets. I had debated on re-rigging, and I probably will change a few, but overall I have been happy with the single rigs. I was just curious if anyone had reports of phenominal hook-up ratios, or something like that!

Thanks again fellas!

Bob


----------

